# هام جداً .. تضامناً للدعوة التى أطلقها أشقائنا فى موقع "صوت المسيحى الحُر



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

تضامناً للدعوة التى أطلقها أشقائنا فى موقع "صوت المسيحى الحُر" لوقفة بالشموع تذكاراً لشُهدائنا الأبرار بنجع حمادى، بساحة الكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكُبرى، وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.


وندعو كل أقباط مصر للتضامُن مع هذه الوقفة سواء بالحضور أو بالصلاة فى نفس التوقيت لمن لا تسمح لهم الظروف بالحضور..


هى وقفة حضارية بالشموع حداداً على أرواح شُهدائنا.. 
فلنحرص جميعاً على الحضور وإن أمكن *بالملابس السوداء..*
ولنحرص من المندسين والمُخربين.. وقفتنا حضارية يُشاهدها العالم أجمع ليعرف من هُم أقباط مصر..

هذا أقل ما نقدمه لأرواح شُهدائنا الأبرار ضحايا العُنف والإرهاب فى نجع حمادى، هؤلاء الذين قَدموا أنفسهم شهادةً للحق، وفتحوا بدمائهم الطريق أمام شَعبِنا للاحتجاج والمُطالبة بالحقوق المَسلوبة. 

خليك إيجابى تجاه قضايا أهلك ووطنك.. تعال وإدعِ آخرين​.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2010)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم فى فرودس النعيم​


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ربنا ينيح نفوسهم فى فرودس النعيم​



فى انتظارك بساحة الكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكُبرى، وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.

تعالى و ادعو الاخرين​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2010)

*نتمنى المشاركه ولاكن بدون مندسين*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 يناير 2010)

*فكره حلوه


لكن اللبس لازم يكون ابيض


فرحه للشهداء


​*


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *نتمنى المشاركه ولاكن بدون مندسين*​



لن نعطى فرصه لاى منهم
فى انتظارك بساحة الكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكُبرى، وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.

تعالى و ادعو الاخرين​


----------



## ابراهيم5 (16 يناير 2010)

فعلآ الوقفة واجبة ولكن تم احالة المتهمين لمحكمة امن الدولة والتهم التي تنتظرهم الاعدام وليس لاعترافهم لانه لن يأخذ به لان تقرير الطبي الشرعي اثبت ان الاسلحة التي وجدت بحوزة المتهمين هي نفس الاسلاحة المستخدمة في المذبحة وايضآ الطلقات المستخرجة من جثث الشهداء هي نفس الطلقات الموجودة بالاسلحة خلاص ياجماعة القضية اتحكم فيها قبل ما تنعقد الجلسة لا داعي لتلك الوقفة لكي لا نضع الكنيسة في صورة لا تليق بها وذلك ليس خوف ولا تراجع ولكن تم تنفيذ مطالبنا السمائية نشكر الرب

*واليك ما كتبته سابقآ *الذي يتردد في أفواهنا قبل اذهاننا جميعآ واحب اقول اننا كمسيحين نأبي الظلم ونرفضة ولا نترك حقوقنا مهما كلفنا ذلك وحتي ان قتلونا وموتنا جميعآ شهداء واريد ان اشير لكل مسيحي في مصر لا تضعف ولا تهذل ابدآ ولا يقشعر بدنك عند سماعك من اي شخص مسلم او يسول نفسه لكي يبث بك الخوف بأننا مواطنين من الدرجة الاقل عنهم او اقلية او اننا نعيش وسط المسلمين بمثل ما يرددونه (( انتم عايشين في دولة مسلمة ملك للمسلمين وتنعمون بخيرات المسلمين ))) في ذلك الوقت اقول لك اخي المسيحي لا تسمع لهم لانهم لا يعرفون ان اموال الاقباط الطائلة ترسل من الخارج الي مصر لكي يعيش المسلمين عاله علينا نحن فالخارج يرفعون ايديهم عن مصر لوجودنا نحن المسيحين فان سئت علاقة مصر بالخارج سوف يأتي علي مصر ازمات كثيرة وسوف تقطع الكثير من الاعانات الذين يرسلوها اليهم وليس ذلك كل شيء فأن ظل الاحتقان وظلم الاقباط سوف تواجة مصر موجة عارمة من الامم المتحدة في قطع كافة العلاقات بين الكثير من الدول وبين مصر وسوف تحدث عواقب تعلهما جيدآ السلطة الحاكمة في مصر ,, فااقول لك اخي في المسيح لا تخف ولا تتهاون في حققك لانك مواطن ذو شأن في تلك البلد. وتذكر كلام الكتاب المقدس دائمآ لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا..فلا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون .


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكره حلوه
> 
> 
> لكن اللبس لازم يكون ابيض
> ...



معروف ان الاسود زى الحداد لدى المصريين والشرقيين عموما
وهذا لا يمنع فرحتنا بالشهاده

فى انتظارك بساحة الكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكُبرى، وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.

تعالى و ادعو الاخرين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2010)

*باذن المسيح ربنا يرتب هحاول اكون موجوده ​*


----------



## ابراهيم5 (16 يناير 2010)

*اخي روميو اقدر ما بدخلك كثيرآ وابادلك نفس الشعور وخالص تعازينا جميع وان يعطي الرب صبر لكل اسرة فقدت شهيدها في تلك المذبحة ولكن القانون يمنع التظاهر في الكنائس ولا نريد وضع الكنيسة في منظر لا يليق في حين انه تم الاخذ بمطالبنا فأرجوا العدول عن تلك الوقفة وشكرآ.*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (16 يناير 2010)

طيب موش ممكن فى اسكندرية احنا كمان نعمل كده بدل السفر الى القاهرة لو حد هنا من اسكندرية قولو ونشوف وانا معاكو ولو لزم سفراوكى موش عتفرق معى اوكى


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

> *فعلآ الوقفة واجبة ولكن تم احالة المتهمين لمحكمة امن الدولة والتهم التي تنتظرهم الاعدام وليس لاعترافهم لانه لن يأخذ به لان تقرير الطبي الشرعي اثبت ان الاسلحة التي وجدت بحوزة المتهمين هي نفس الاسلاحة المستخدمة في المذبحة وايضآ الطلقات المستخرجة من جثث الشهداء هي نفس الطلقات الموجودة بالاسلحة خلاص ياجماعة القضية اتحكم فيها قبل ما تنعقد الجلسة لا داعي لتلك الوقفة لكي لا نضع الكنيسة في صورة لا تليق بها وذلك ليس خوف ولا تراجع ولكن تم تنفيذ مطالبنا السمائية نشكر الرب*



عزيزى ابراهيم ..القضية لم تنتهى بعد والحكم لم يصدر ولم ينفذ 
فلا داعى للتكهنات السابقه لأوانها
لان حكم الاعدام ليس اكيد لسبب قانونى واضح هو تسليم الجناه انفسهم "على حسب زعم الصحافه" مما قد يؤدى لتخفيف العقوبه

ثم ماالذى لا يليق فى الوقفه الاحتجاجيه الصامته؟ وما الذى يحرج الكنيسة فى هذا؟

فى انتظارك بساحة الكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكُبرى، وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.

تعالى و ادعو الاخرين​


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *باذن المسيح ربنا يرتب هحاول اكون موجوده ​*



رجاء توصيل الرسالة لكل من تعرفيهم من اولاد الملك


فى انتظارك بساحة الكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكُبرى، وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.

تعالى و ادعو الاخرين​


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> طيب موش ممكن فى اسكندرية احنا كمان نعمل كده بدل السفر الى القاهرة لو حد هنا من اسكندرية قولو ونشوف وانا معاكو ولو لزم سفراوكى موش عتفرق معى اوكى



انتوا و شطارتكم
البعض اقترحوا يعملوا وقفه مماثله يوم عظه قداسة البابا بالبطريركية


----------



## christin (16 يناير 2010)

_*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم ​*_


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (16 يناير 2010)

يا ريت انا ممكن اجيب اصحابى من الكنيسة وكناس اخر ونروح ونشوف الناس اللى هنا
لو ريحين


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 يناير 2010)

*الي الأخ روميو*
*أرفع صلواتي من الآن وحتي تنتهي هذه الدعوة أن يستلمها الرب يسوع المسيح من بدء اليوم والي نهايتها بين يديه الحنونتين ويبعد الشرير عن كل مشترك وأن يحفظ كل من سيشارك بها وسلام الرب يشملكم جميعاً وتعودون الي بيوتكم بسلام آمنين*


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم5 قال:


> الاسلحة التي وجدت بحوزة المتهمين هي نفس الاسلاحة المستخدمة في المذبحة وايضآ الطلقات المستخرجة من جثث الشهداء هي نفس الطلقات الموجودة بالاسلحة خلاص ياجماعة القضية اتحكم فيها قبل ما تنعقد الجلسة لا داعي لتلك الوقفة
> .[/color][/size]



*مش عاوزك تطمئن قوى كده انهم هاياخدوا اعدام لآن قاتل شهيد المحله امير عبدالله لندس الذى قتل ب27طعنه وحاول قتل ابوه ايضا وكانت كل القضيه فى صف القتيل ومع ذلك لم يحصل القاتل محمود سوى حكم 25 سنه وجارى نقض القضيه ليخففوا الحكم امال ايه مش مسيحى اللى اتقتل​*​


----------



## ابراهيم5 (17 يناير 2010)

> مش عاوزك تطمئن قوى كده انهم هاياخدوا اعدام لآن قاتل شهيد المحله امير عبدالله لندس الذى قتل ب27طعنه وحاول قتل ابوه ايضا وكانت كل القضيه فى صف القتيل ومع ذلك لم يحصل القاتل محمود سوى حكم 25 سنه وجارى نقض القضيه ليخففوا الحكم امال ايه مش مسيحى اللى اتقتل





لا اكيد انا مطمئن طبعآ لان واقعة امير عبدالله اندراوس كانت في قيد ووصف القضية ضرب أفضى إلى موت وتختلف اختلاف كامل عن واقعة نجع حمادي التي تم تقديم المتهمين بقيد ووصف من قانون العقوابات بمواد جميعها تحكم عليهم بالاعدام ثلث مرات فالاختلاف واضح يظهر حضرتك ملكش فالقانون دية حاجة تاني.


----------



## ابراهيم5 (17 يناير 2010)

وبعدين لتصحيح المعلومة محكمة امن الدولة طورائ لا يتم الطعن علية بالنقض نهائيآ.. حكمها واجب النفاذ.


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (17 يناير 2010)

استاذ ابراهيم كلمك صح بس حنا خرجنا بره الموضوع اللى من اسكندرية جين بليل المرقصية وله لا علشان نعرف


----------



## romyo (17 يناير 2010)

بيـــــــــــــــان 

من أجل وقفة حضارية تليق بمناسبة تكريم أرواح شُهدائنا بنجع حمادى..

صوت المسيحى الحُر والأقباط الأحرار

يُناشدون جموع الأقباط المشاركون فى "وقفة الشموع" (بساحة الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكُبرى بالعباسية – 20 يناير 2010)، الالتزام بالروح المسيحية والهدوء الذى يتوائم مع مشاعر الإجلال والتكريم التى نُكنها جميعا لأرواح الشُهداء، ذلك أقل ما نقدمه لأرواح شُهدائنا الأبرار ضحايا العُنف والإرهاب فى نجع حمادى، هؤلاء الذين قَدموا أنفسهم شهادةً للحق، وفتحوا بدمائهم الطريق أمام شَعبِنا للاحتجاج والمُطالبة بالحقوق المَسلوبة.

فليكُن احتجاجاً سِلمياً صامتاً..
ولتكُن وقفتنا حضارية بالشموع حداداً على أرواح شُهدائنا الأبرار..

ولنتحلى جميعاً بروح الصلاة، ولنرفع قلوبنا من أجل اخوتنا الجرحى والمُصابين، وأولئك الذين فى الأسر..

فلنحرص جميعاً على الحضور وإن أمكن بالملابس السوداء..

ولنحرص من المُندسين والمُنفلتين... وقفتنا حضارية يُشاهدها العالم أجمع ليعرف من هُم أقباط مصر..

كوننا مسيحيون مُسالمون لا ينفى عنا إيجابيتنا وشجاعتنا وقُدرتنا على الصمود فى وجه الظُلم والإرهاب..

فلا تتردد فى المُشاركة.. تعال وادعِ آخرين

​


----------



## romyo (17 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الي الأخ روميو*
> *أرفع صلواتي من الآن وحتي تنتهي هذه الدعوة أن يستلمها الرب يسوع المسيح من بدء اليوم والي نهايتها بين يديه الحنونتين ويبعد الشرير عن كل مشترك وأن يحفظ كل من سيشارك بها وسلام الرب يشملكم جميعاً وتعودون الي بيوتكم بسلام آمنين*



عزيزى عادل
اشكرك  لمحبتك وصلواتك  وادعوك وكل من تعرفهم لحضور الوقفه الصامته 
وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.

تعالى و ادعو الاخرين​


----------



## romyo (17 يناير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *مش عاوزك تطمئن قوى كده انهم هاياخدوا اعدام لآن قاتل شهيد المحله امير عبدالله لندس الذى قتل ب27طعنه وحاول قتل ابوه ايضا وكانت كل القضيه فى صف القتيل ومع ذلك لم يحصل القاتل محمود سوى حكم 25 سنه وجارى نقض القضيه ليخففوا الحكم امال ايه مش مسيحى اللى اتقتل​*​



اتفق تماماً مع كلامك يا كوبتك
وايضاً اضيف لمن نسى قاتلى شهداؤنا بالكشح (21 شهيد) لم يأخذ يوم واحد سجن 
وايضاً قاتلى رهبان دير المحرق لم يحكم عليهم الى اليوم
وايضاً قاتلى جورج شماس الاسكندرية الذى صعق بالكهرباء حتى خرجت امعاءه من بطنه محترقة
وصاحب الهجوم المسلح على كنائسنا بالاسكندرية واكتشفوا قبل التحقيق وقبل القبض عليه انه مختل !!!
وايضاً الغوغاء فى حوداث الاعتداء على الاقباط وممتلكاتهم  فى كل انحاء مصر من شمالها الى جنوبها
من منهم حكم عليه حكماً عادلاً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## romyo (17 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم5 قال:


> لا اكيد انا مطمئن طبعآ لان واقعة امير عبدالله اندراوس كانت في قيد ووصف القضية ضرب أفضى إلى موت وتختلف اختلاف كامل عن واقعة نجع حمادي التي تم تقديم المتهمين بقيد ووصف من قانون العقوابات بمواد جميعها تحكم عليهم بالاعدام ثلث مرات فالاختلاف واضح يظهر حضرتك ملكش فالقانون دية حاجة تاني.



عزيزى ابراهيم ...واضح ان حضرتك اللى متعرفش مصر
القانون الوحيد الذى يطبق هو انصر اخاك ظالماً او مظلوما
ولا داعى لتشتيت  الموضوع اكثر من ذلك​


----------



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

وطن ربنا يكرم هذا الوطن مثلما كرم العراق وافغانستان والبسنة وغزة والصومال وهايتى ويبتلهم بالوباء واللازل والمجاعات وضربات الة اسرائيل على فرعون وفلونزا الخنازير والماعيز والكلاب والحمير اميين اميين يااااااااااااااااارب العالمييين12 مليون فدا المسيح


----------



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

احنا فداك يادين اللة الحى


----------



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

الى متى نحن صامتون


----------



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

الى متى نرضى بالذل والهوان


----------



## romyo (17 يناير 2010)

داود 2010 قال:


> الى متى نرضى بالذل والهوان



عزيزى داود 
اقباط مصر لم ولن يرضوا بالذل ولكن نرد بما يليق مع اخلاقنا المسيحية وتعاليم مسيحنا  القدوس

وادعوك وكل من تعرفهم لحضور الوقفه الصامته 
وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم (الموافق 20 يناير 2010) بدأً من الساعة الخامسة مساءاً.

تعالى و ادعو الاخرين
​


----------

